# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  حذف کامل sql از کامپیوتر

## Delphi7_love

چطور میشه به طور کامل sql رو از روی کامپیوتر حذف کرد؟ چون قبلا نصب بوده حالا هر کار میکنم نصب نمیشه


sql2005

----------


## Rezahak

معمولا اگر آنرا به طور معمولی Uninstall کنید کاملا حذف می شود برای اطمینان فولدر آنرا هم می توانید پاک کنید برای اطمینان بیشتر برای حذف کامل کلیدها از داخل registry پس از uninstall و ریست کامپیوتر از نرم افزارهای registry cleaner موجود در اینترنت کمک بگیرید

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
در Resgistry کلیدهای Microsoft SQL Server,MSSQLSERVER,SQl Redist رو از زیر مجموعه های HKLM\Software\Microsoft , HKCU\Software\Microsoft
رو حذف کنید و از Program files نیز شاخه های Microsoft SQL Server رو هم حذف کنید و بعد به راحتی میتونید sql Server رو نصب کنید.
موفق باشید

----------

